# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  5 String Mando Chord charts

## Verne Andru

I've looked and looked and can't find any books on 5 string mando. I could make chord charts myself, but I'm lazy, so asking here...anyone?

----------


## mandroid

I suggest hybridizing ...  a tenor banjo chord  collection for the CGDA 
and the  mandolin   set for the GDAE,  when these questions  arise.

 3 string chords  get real handy .. like ..  C in the middle , up is the V, G, down is the IV, F

 largely same note relationships , just different names.

 lots of melodic motion in some of those Tenor  banjo chord -melody arrangements..

----------


## rico mando

there are no books . do it yourself or pay a teacher to make you some pdf . I am sure they would appreciate the business

----------


## Verne Andru

Thanks for the suggestions. The Tenor-Banjo angle sounds most intriguing.

I could do it myself but I'd rather just get on with playing. Guess there just isn't enough potential for 5-string mandolin books to make it worth anyone's while. Or maybe there just are not that many 5-string mandolin players?

----------


## pglasse

In general think about playing chords on the lower pitched strings, so mandola or tenor banjo chords work. This page is a good place to start. (Thanks Scott!) Or, if I can get the Skype lesson thing going, I'd be glad to help that way. Getting some idea about what kind of music you're wanting to play would help folks offer guidance. Ultimately it's going to help you to learn/think a bit about chord construction and how to get the sound you're really after.

All the best,

----------


## Verne Andru

Thanks. My computer is so ancient it barely keeps up with email let alone something like skype.

I have a repertoire on 4 string and I'm wanting a quick reference so I can transpose on the fly without having to stop and think through it - I'm from "when you think you stink" school of playing. I like to try different fingerings/voicings to see how they sit together in progressions, etc. I understand the theory, just tend to be somewhat plodding in my approach to it.

----------


## Verne Andru

If anyone else is looking, I found through on google:

- Tenor Banjo Chord Book pdf - http://www.banjoseen.us/4StringBanjo...o%20(CGDA).pdf
- Brian's huge chordlist collection - http://chordlist.brian-amberg.de/en/tenor-banjo/jazz/

v

----------


## Jacob

I haven't tried this, but it looks interesting:
CITTERN CHORD Application

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I would concur the best approach is the "tenor banjo/mandola plus." Think of chording on the CGDA side (assuming a CGDAE tuning), with the high E string being bonus material. Also don't limit yourself to 4-note chords. As mentioned you can do a ton harmonically with 3-note chords, and this gives you a limitless f flexibility moving blocks around the fretboard.

Arguably, chords voiced on all five strings at once don't sound that great when you start moving around. You end up duplicating voices that make the harmony imbalanced. It's also pretty impressive how full a 3-note chord can sound--with the right 3 notes.

----------


## Verne Andru

I noticed Tiny Moore did a book back in the 70/80's [?] - anyone know if he goes into his 5-string approach in it?

----------


## Jerry Turberville

I would suggest "The Tenor Mandola Chord Bible," by Tobe A Richards.   I've found it very helpful.   Although it doesn't account for the E string I've found I can add the appropriate note, or mute it.   It's been a very effective tool for me.

----------


## Verne Andru

Thanks - I'll have to look into the tenor mandolin as well.

Question: It appears there's a gap in the market for instructional material addressing the 5-string mandolin. While it probably isn't that big a market at present, it could certainly grow with the proper materials. Since there's a ton of talent on this forum and some are already published authors, why hasn't anybody gotten around to addressing this yet?

----------


## Pete Martin

Also you could write your own charts.  I really suggest doing this as you will learn WAY more than from a book.

Write down the notes in a chord, then chart them out on a drawing of a 5 string fingerboard.  I usually just do the first 12 frets, but you can easily go higher if you want.

----------


## BBarnes

why hasn't anybody gotten around to addressing this yet?[/QUOTE]

Hi Verne
First post here. I'm going to take a look at writing up a PDF of some extended chords. The other posts are correct, you can learn a lot by doing it yourself. I also know that it's nice to simply be able to refer to a chart rather than invent the wheel. I do think that one issue is the tuning of the instrument - extended chords based on regular mando chords often include a note on the 5th that is sort of unnecessary. The low C makes for an extended melodic range, not sure how useful it is for chords. 
But, my wife just got a 5 string and has no intention of charting out chords so I'll do it. I'll share it whenever there's something of interest, I'm just learning the thing myself.

----------


## Verne Andru

Thanks BBarnes. The tenor banjo references are a good place to start but a 5-string mandolin is really quite a different animal from a 4/8.

I've been able to move from 4 to 5 string bass without trouble. 7 string guitar has taken a bit, but I'm getting comfortable with it. But the 5-string mando is like learning a new instrument almost from scratch.

----------


## rico mando

Think of your normal 4 string chords shapes , then just find one note more from the C string and there is your chord . then you have the option of muting the c string with your thumb and you will have just the normal mandolin sound for songs that are suited by this . or you can mute the e string with the meat of your fingers and just play 4 string shapes on the bass side for songs suited for that . or you can do all strings .42245 - this is an e shape on the bass and an a shape on the high end 4224 (e) 2245 (a) giving you your a chord 
.

----------


## mandroid

The 'You guys Should" committee, is, as usual, overworked and underpaid.    :Whistling:

----------


## Verne Andru

> The 'You guys Should" committee, is, as usual, overworked and underpaid.


No need to call out the 'You guys Should" committee. This isn't about getting anything for free, it's about getting some learning resources to make it a bit easier. As I noted above, approaching a 5-string is different enough from a 4/8 that it requires a significant difference in thinking.

Chording as on a 4/8 just doesn't work unless you get into convoluted muting. So if you're chording on C to A not only are the shapes different, but you're now playing more in a guitar register than mandolin - which requires a different thinking approach again.

I've got bookshelves overflowing with reference materials and would gladly pay for a good book to help me shorten the learning curve.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

With all due respect, if you concentrate on using the three thickest strings, muting the top two isn't all that convoluted. It's just a matter of laying the fleshy part of the palm over the soprano string(s) (unless you want to add more voices). Agreeing that the 5-string is a completely different approach than 4/8 strings, the best path is a tenor banjo/guitar book or chart that gives you good combinations on the CGD(maybe A) and use the E string for melody or an occasional extended chord tone. The lowest strings give you the best foundational harmony as it is, because of both register and string stock.

----------

robert.najlis

----------


## rico mando

A- 42245    C 75578      another would be A 467XX    C 455XX

this is what I would do ,  I can give you more chord progressions a few at a time if you want . just name a few chords

----------


## Verne Andru

No offense to anyone here, but it's small wonder 5-string mandolin hasn't caught on based on these responses.

I can, and will, figure it out on my own, it's just a shame and huge waste of time to have to re-create the wheel.

----------


## Jim Garber

You have some very good advice here. The only thing I can add is something that Tiny Moore told me. I asked how he comped  vs. played melody and he said that very basically, for comping he used the lower 3 or 4 strings and for melody mostly played on the upper 3 or 4 strings. I do not believe that he ever used all 5 strings for any chording.

----------


## mandroid

Years ago I found a cross hatch rubber stamp, 5 lines one way, 5 lines crossing it.

 that can work to Stamp on a piece of Score (or blank) Paper ,
 To Write your arraignments and learning exercises on.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Free 5-string chord template PDF

----------


## rico mando

It will be a disappointing day when people see me on stage and know what I am playing

----------


## Verne Andru

> You have some very good advice here. The only thing I can add is something that Tiny Moore told me. I asked how he comped  vs. played melody and he said that very basically, for comping he used the lower 3 or 4 strings and for melody mostly played on the upper 3 or 4 strings. I do not believe that he ever used all 5 strings for any chording.


Thanks. He's basically comping triads?

Some chords work nicely with all 5 strings, most others not. Tricky fingering. I've even tried different tunings but nothing has jelled quite yet.

----------


## Elliot Luber

This is probably why no one has published one yet.

----------


## Verne Andru

^^ I'm hearing that LOL!

I'm coming to the position that this is an instrument that hasn't hit it's stride yet. Add a 5th string to a bass and you get extended range bass. Add a 7th to a guitar and you get an extended range guitar. Add a 5th to a mandolin and you get quite a different animal. It's kinda mandolin but not. While comping on the low strings [which puts you in the range of a guitar] and soloing on the high can work, my gut tells me there is much more that can be got from these little gems. Just struggling to find it.

I sincerely appreciate all the input and do keep it coming. Maybe by thinking out loud something will pop up.

----------


## mandroid

I heard about a Kid Born with  5 fingers and a thumb on each hand.   :Whistling:

----------


## groveland

> I sincerely appreciate all the input and do keep it coming.


I dunno - Maybe something at jazzcittern.com will be of assistance.

----------

